# Aniversary



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Tomorrow we will have been married for 56 years

A long time 

The usual dips

6 kids, 12 + two grandkids

We made it through thick and thin 

If I could choose again, I’d choose him

Solid, dependable, we’ve travelled ,fought to support our kids

Shared university together

Shared poverty and riches 

And now in our old age it’s not exciting anymore

We’ve fought and still fight cancer

We fight inflammatory arthritis 

We live without intimacy courtesy of prostate cancer 

But we live

And we’ve managed 56 years togefher

Sandra


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Another month and it will be our 56th. Sandra. But we have had to cancel our anniversary stay in Cascais again.

Ray.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Congratulations! You do realise you have been married longer than I have been alive?  Have a great day.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Congratulations, you made it this far I think it´s going to last.



Mr. Googles says 52nd is a Ruby wedding anniversary ? strange I thought that was 40a but here ya are anyway.



*I don´t know why Postimage makes the pictures so big.*


----------



## powerplus (Oct 6, 2014)

HI ALL

I'm 66 today and officially an OAP

just need this covid19 to go away so we can get out and travel

we are normally in portugal by now but that ain't happening any time soon

and just about everywhere else warm is also shut down

looking forward to spending my old age pension 

keep safe

barry


----------



## bc109 (Sep 17, 2016)

Happy anniversary !
If we get to 56 years, I'll be 91 years old.
I'm getting there.....we have been married for 44 years.
Best thing I ever did. Don't know what Dorli thinks ! She's glued to the American election.
Bill.


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

We are close to 60 and every year i think I really should pay back that 7s 6d my best man lent me for the license.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

barryd said:


> Congratulations! You do realise you have been married longer than I have been alive?  Have a great day.


I hope so my toy boy, you are the same age as my eldest son:wink2:

Sandra:grin2:


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

ccasion4:Happy Birthday Barry, and many more of them

Sandra


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Congratulations! Our 49th Anniversary is this year. We have lived a full life together. We started with growing up in the sixties on the edges of London and dipping in and out of the swinging sixties scene there. We courted by going out to a different music venue every night. We danced on the dance floor, if there was one, or just danced where we stood if not. When we look back at the energy we had it astounds us. We both had full time jobs and I had a horse. The horse had to be cared for every day twice a day. I would catch a bus at silly o-clock to feed her and turn her out and then catch the tube to my job in London. Then do the reverse on the way home with the mucking out added in. Chris would pick me up once I had showered and changed and we would dance until the early hours before going home to start it all over again the next day. At weekends we rode out in the countryside, me on my horse and Chris on a borrowed one.

We waited ten years to have children because, once we married, we were renovating houses as well as caring for the horses (yes he had one by then!) and still partying albeit a little more sedately. Each house move was dictated by the need for land to keep horses and always came with a dilapidated house to renovate.

We thought we had finished when this house was all done but here we are again building a bungalow! No horses now. They were sold when we went full timing. I do miss them


----------



## Ozzyjohn (Sep 3, 2007)

Many congratulations and best wishes to you both, Sandra and Albert - I feel like a real novice with less than 33 years of wedded (mostly) bliss behind me. Whilst your health may not be as good as it once was, you still have many happy and joyous memories to reflect upon. 

Regards,
John


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Apparently 56 is not a recommended anniversary 

No celebratory stones ect

Not sure where you got the stone for 52 yrs Jan, but it wasn’t 56

No matter as I’m not a fan of jewels anyway

Tonight we have been married for 56 years , it doesn’t need any recognition 

It’s a fact that Sandra and Albert have survived 56 years together

Now I think it’s due to my tolerance

He thinks it’s due to his

We need a few more years to work it out

But obviously it will be down to me eventually

And if it isn’t we didn’t live long enough to prove it

Sandra


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Congratulations Sandra and Albert! It may no longer be exciting but I'm guessing your relationship is cosily comfortable.

My late husband's brother and his wife recently celebrated their 54th. When they were growing up in central Belfast the centre of all your entertainment was the Church. Eddie was in the BB and Caroline was saying, if she wanted to see him, she had to go along to BB drill practice! She could probably still march n wheel n turn with the best of them!


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

Congratulations Sandra and Albert. Whichever way you look at it you were both truly blessed to have found and fallen in love with each other! And then to have enjoyed (not endured) this union for 56 years surely makes up for some of the frustrations and hardships. And who promised you a rose garden anyway? There are many who would willing endure some tough times just to be with the one they loved who is no more. So no complaints please! Not a one! Wishing you many many more!


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

If I’d wanted out I’d have got out Viv, the same as thousands of others do

I’m still married after 56 yrs because both of us made that choice over and over again, as many others do 

I was never promised a rose garden, non of us are

Losing a partner to death is truly sad as you and others know

I don’t have much to complain about in my marriage, love ,endurance and a lot of luck

Sandra


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

Quite right too! He's your man!


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Yours too if he makes you chips, you little devil you 

Your boy young Albert has turned out to be an absolute gentle giant 

A credit to his mum and us

Couldn’t be prouder of him , now 6’ 5”, strong, handsome and caring

It’s been touch and go throughout his school life

He too doesn’t suffer fools gladly

But he has come out his own man

Sandra


----------

